# Fire help



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

the fire storm that has consumed Pedrogao Grande here in Central Portugal has finally been tamed and is now under control. time to calculate the damage, time to help the ones affected
After the devastating fire that affected a large are in Central portugal leaving hundreds homeless many with only the clothes the stood up in essential help is needed. 



https://www.justgiving.com/crowdfunding/pedrogao-grande


----------

